# pavilion cpu temperature



## Portelli (Apr 24, 2007)

hi people

i have baught an HP pavilion dv6000z some 3 months ago and i have a problem on how to monitor my cpu and other components temperature. i have installed several programs such as speedfan but did not work correctly. do anyone know of programs that would get correct data from the pacilion motherboard.

regards 

portelli


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I had an Hp pavilion and i everest

http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=3&ps=UE&lang=en

that one you can only get a trail for but if you look for older versions there are some that are free if you can still download them

In the program i forgot how to get to the Temp but it was under sensor and something like CPU or motherboard or something like that


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Give Notebook Hardware Control (NHC) Personal from my sig below a try.

Everest will show temperatures under *Computer* > *Sensor*.


----------

